# Pseuudo BB30 Clicking Noise



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

We'll I finally managed to resolve what I thought was our tradiational BB30 clicking noise. It's been driving me nuts since a few weeks after I got my CAAD9. Pulled the crankset (FSA SLK-Light) numerous times. Removed bearings and rechecked installation. Removed chainrings and retorqued (using MK-V). Tried different pedals and different wheels. Problem remained.

For some inexplicable reason, I thought about regreasing the seat post (Thomson Elite). I originally removed it from my CAAD4 and just stuck in the CAAD9 without cleaning it and regreasing it. Well..... F... Me sideways!! That was the cause. Now, it's dead silent as I stand and pedal. Kinda strange cause I would think a seat post noise would occur if I were doing a seat climb versus a standing position. Add one more thing to check if the BB30'ish noise occurs.

CHL


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

:idea:

How frustrating... glad you fixed it! I've had creaking problems from seatposts before but they were all while seated like you mentioned. Weird problems like that drive me nuts...


----------



## dlighthall (Feb 5, 2009)

Enjoy the silence but we still don't know why this would be the problem when you are presumably putting no load on the seat and seatpost. Inexplicable!


----------



## rdcarter111 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got my replacement-warranty SuperSix frame back last week, it too had a pop / crack sound that I swore was coming from the BB, then I thought it was the headset. First thing my LBS took the seatpost off and guess what? No grease, they forgot to regrease the seatpost when they reassembled it. They told me carbon does that the makes it sound as if it's coming from everywhere. After that no problems.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL,

Take it to the shop and let J have a look at.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll let the shop look at it if comes back. This evening hamering out of the saddle, it was dead silent. The only noise was me huffing and puffing. Thursday, if I get out of work in time, I'll give Montebello Road (stretches of 14% & 18% gradients) a try. That should let me know if the noise returns.

CHL


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

on a related note, while the thread is hot -- what is the 'right' grease for a seat post installation?

I just got my Thomson Elite delivered yesterday and haven't installed it yet. Interestingly, I don't have any 'regular' grease (just light oil) but I do have a tube of Park anti-seize,which is what I was planning to use to insert the post. Any reason that wouldn't work fine?


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

To answer my own question: I forgot to look at my shiny new Park manual (which came in the same box as the seat post).

It says seat post installation can be done with "grease or anti-seize". Yay!


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

for carbon; use carbon assembly paste...


----------

